# The Dangerous Book for Boys



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 23, 2007)

Has anyone read [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Dangerous-Book-Boys-Conn-Iggulden/dp/0007232748]_The Dangerous Book for Boys_[/ame] by Conn and Hal Iggulden? Thoughts?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Has anyone read _The Dangerous Book for Boys_ by Conn and Hal Iggulden? Thoughts?



I haven't yet, but it sounds great!


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 23, 2007)

I read a bunch of reviews for it and thought it sounded like a lot of fun. Didn't buy it yet, though.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Apr 23, 2007)

Conn Iggulden wrote the Emperor series... I'm trying to get round to reading that. The book looks great.


----------



## Tirian (Apr 23, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Has anyone read _The Dangerous Book for Boys_ by Conn and Hal Iggulden? Thoughts?



I bought it for my by boy (8 yrs at the time). He loves it. It is a really enjoyable read for big boys too - takes me back to my childhood.

Has stuff like how to build a billy cart, how to tie ropes, importance of having a "survival kit" (pen knife, paper pad and pen, string, matches dipped in wax etc), major battles and the strategy adopted by the commanders, the ten commandments, how to build a tree house, how to use morse code, how stuff works etc.

We've restricted access to a pen knife and matches  but my son loves the book. He keeps it locked away in a secret location so his siblings can't get access to it.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks very much, gentlemen!


----------



## JM (Jun 10, 2007)

It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 10, 2007)

We sell it at Wal-Mart, believe it or not. My grandson is only three...maybe in a few years, eh?


----------

